# A few pictures



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Just a few pics from the last few weeks.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very Nice, I always enjoy your photos. Thanks again for posting them.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

how come the coyotes in the second picture didn't have blood on them??? 
nice pics by the way


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, great pics! 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Moose Hollow, great pic's!

Hey- I think I recognize some of those deer... :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good pictures Moose Hollow !!!

I've never seen a jack as big as the one in the middle though !!!!


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

I posted a few more pics.

I have a few pics coming out in the newest issue of Trophy Hunter Magazine.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice deer porn :mrgreen:


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great stuff as usual. I will get in touch after Christmas and we will see what we can find.

Huntinfool


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Great pictures! Please tell me this is on public lands. Having a hard time keepin the faith on the old public lands>


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

that is some horney shiz right there.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sweet pics! Thanks for posting!!!


----------

